# Nails, Marbling and Glitter, Oh My!



## jeanarick (May 7, 2011)

Polishes used: Wet n Wild - Wild Shine Polishes * Burgundy Frost * Lady Luck * Lavender Pearlescent * Frosted Fuchsia ELF Nail Polish - Golden Goddess Sally Hansen Dries Instantly 30 Second Top Coat


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 8, 2011)

love the colors jean.  the pattern you made is so pretty too!


----------



## 2010sherrybaby (May 8, 2011)

This is very pretty. I have never seen marbling done with glitter at all. I tried using a glitter polish to mix into my marbling design, but it dropped straight to the bottom lol.


----------



## jeanarick (May 8, 2011)

I used he glitter polish as a top coat nit in the marbling. I don't think it would work well to marble with! I can't help myself, I love glitter!! Hehehe


----------



## vixie13 (May 9, 2011)

First thing that came to mind was " A PARTY ON A NAIL!!!" I just love it! Makes me wanna dance!!! Not sure why, they are just great!


----------



## jeanarick (May 9, 2011)

Hehehe, they do look sort of like a party!


----------



## zadidoll (May 10, 2011)

I love the marbling but would love to see you do the same look with a hot pink glitter or red glitter. My nails are too short to do any type of marbling so I'm volunteering you. lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Please?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## georgie lee (May 10, 2011)

Really beautiful. I love these cute things, but i am so lazy to do it.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 10, 2011)

the way the nail polish looks before you swirled it looks like valentines day in a cup


----------



## jeanarick (May 10, 2011)

> I love the marbling but would love to see you do the same look with a hot pink glitter or red glitter. My nails are too short to do any type of marbling so I'm volunteering you. lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Please?


 My real nails are pretty short too. These are glue on nails from the dollar store! I'm too cheap to go to the salon!! Guess I need to find some pink glitter polish. I bet that would be pretty.


----------



## DreamWarrior (May 10, 2011)

Question: When you dip your nails into the paint mixture - do dip them flat (in-other-words are your nails in horizontal to the paint) or are you dipping them in vertically?  I can't watch vids at work - so I'm trying to get the image in my head from the pictures.


----------



## llehsal (May 10, 2011)

My word this is gorg...I just can't get the marbling thing.  I need to try again.  Sigh!  Really nice work Jean.


----------



## jeanarick (May 10, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *DreamWarrior* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Question: When you dip your nails into the paint mixture - do dip them flat (in-other-words are your nails in horizontal to the paint) or are you dipping them in vertically?  I can't watch vids at work - so I'm trying to get the image in my head from the pictures.



Horizontally with the pads of my fingers facing up like so:


----------



## DreamWarrior (May 10, 2011)

Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## llehsal (May 10, 2011)

My polish just does not spread to the edge of the cup.  I have no idea what I'm doing wrong :S


----------



## jeanarick (May 10, 2011)

Sometimes my polish doesn't spread.  What you do is take your toothpick, orange stick or needle and circle it around the edge of the cup and the polish will spread out.


----------



## zadidoll (May 10, 2011)

Has the water ever caused the polish to have air pockets in the polish once on the nail? If so how do you get rid of it? A sharp needle?


----------



## jeanarick (May 10, 2011)

Yes and yes!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 10, 2011)

Mine had air pockets and water pockets lol  I just used a needle


----------

